
Presentation about “Modern Web Development on the JAMstack” - iamskok
https://jamstack.systems
======
iamskok
This presentation is built with Gatsby and MDX Deck. Hosted on Netlify and
assets are managed by Cloudinary.

Check out the source code on
[Github]([https://github.com/iamskok/jamstack.systems](https://github.com/iamskok/jamstack.systems)).

